# لاصلاح السيارات Automotive Repair Manual



## jouini87 (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*كتاب مهم لاصلاح و صيانة السيارات 

* *Automotive Repair Manual*
 


















حجم الكتاب 61 ميجا ويحتوي على 276 صفحة






*الجزء الاول
* 



*
الجزء الثاني
*


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (21 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ مهندس الجويني ..

شكرا على الكتاب ..بارك الله فيك.
وقد تم نقل الموضوع لقسم السيارات للتخصص.
ارجو ملاحظة ذلك.

يبدو ان هناك زحمة لتحميل الكتاب
*Error*

You want to download the following file: http://rapidshare.com/files/222427207/Haynes_Service_and_Repair_www.tunisia-sat.com_by_moueznet.part1.rar | 33554 KB
*Currently a lot of users are downloading files. Please try again in 2 minutes or become a Premium member*
Please note, the server is not going to check again within the next 2 minutes if downloading is possible again. To provide a fair platform, all user get the same options. Your last attempt was *113* seconds ago.


----------



## jouini87 (21 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك أخي والله مشاراكتك في مواضيعي تجعلني أتحمس لأ ضع لكم كتب أخرى في الميكانيك،رغم أنني أدرس هندسة الطاقة وليس الميكانيك ،ولكن لدي عدة كتب إلكترونية في شتى المجالات الهندسية،وإن شاء الله سوف أقوم بوضعها في المنتدى ،أما بالنسبة لهذا الكتاب فإصبر شوية ،وإن شاء الله يعود عليك بالمعرفة.
لكنني بصراحة أتحسر لعدم وجود قسم لهندسة الطاقة في المنتدى


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (21 أكتوبر 2009)

jouini87 قال:


> شكرا لك أخي والله مشاراكتك في مواضيعي تجعلني أتحمس لأ ضع لكم كتب أخرى في الميكانيك،رغم أنني أدرس هندسة الطاقة وليس الميكانيك ،ولكن لدي عدة كتب إلكترونية في شتى المجالات الهندسية،وإن شاء الله سوف أقوم بوضعها في المنتدى ،أما بالنسبة لهذا الكتاب فإصبر شوية ،وإن شاء الله يعود عليك بالمعرفة.
> لكنني بصراحة أتحسر لعدم وجود قسم لهندسة الطاقة في المنتدى


 

الأخ الكريم م.جويني 

حقيقة رأيت طلبك لقسم الطاقة .. ومقترحك ..

وردود الأخ الفاضل (المهندس )..

الطاقة تتوزع على أقسام عدة أهمها الهندسة الكهربائية والميكانيكية والنووية وغيرها..

فهناك انواع عديدة من الطاقات الطبيعية.. الشمس مصدر لعديد من هذه الأنواع. . 
وهي تنحصر في : الطاقة الشمسية .. طاقة الرياح.. طاقة باطن الأرض.. طاقة الأمواج (المد والجزر)..

أخي لقد درست محطات الطاقة الحرارية في قسم الميكانيكا.. والتي تعتمد 
على حرق الوقود اياً كان نوعه .. بترولا ام فحم ..
ودرس بعض زملائي محطات الطاقة الكهربائية في قسم الكهرباء ..
 من وجهة كهربائية..

ودرست الطاقة الشمسية في الهندسة الميكانيكية.. ليس في العالم العربي 
ولكن بامريكا.. وشاركت في ندوات علمية .. في كندا واليابان وامريكا ودول عربية .. 

لذا فإن هذا القسم تجده موزع بين هذه الأقسام.. وغيرها.
أشكر لك إهتمامك .. وجهودك .. ومواضيعك.. 

وفقك ربي وهيأ لك من الأمر رشدا.
تقبل تحياتي.​


----------



## jouini87 (21 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي ،سأحاول البحث في الأقسام التي ذكرتها


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (25 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس على الكتاب ، وبارك الله فيك ، ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك .
مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## bryar (26 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا للمصدر ونتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## myzadi (25 مارس 2012)

الله يعطيك العافيه بس لو اختر غير الربيد تشير


----------



## zzaghal (30 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

